
The Race to Turn Gassy Hydrogen into Solid Metal - DocFeind
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-race-to-turn-gassy-hydrogen-into-solid-metal/
======
venning
Damn Interesting has a piece on the race to produce the first liquid hydrogen
over a century ago:

[http://www.damninteresting.com/absolute-zero-
is-0k/](http://www.damninteresting.com/absolute-zero-is-0k/)

From the article: _" He did so with the full awareness that he was among the
last of a disappearing breed—the “classical physicists” who had the luxury of
simply banging on matter until it did interesting Newtonian things."_

------
ridgeguy
Interesting, but didn't SA already tell us about a gravity-defying superfluid
in 2009? [1] One that doesn't need a gazillion GPa of pressure to work with?

[1] [http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/superfluid-can-
cli...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/superfluid-can-climb-walls/)

~~~
givinguflac
We have observed superfluids before, but the goal here is superconductivity.

------
Kinnard
This is material science porn!

